# Warning Signs



## prayerbear (Sep 2, 2005)

This situation is really stressful for me. I just barely made my acquaintance with a man at my church. I have never dated him or really talked, etc.

 I asked him if he wouldnt mind my calling him on the phone, and he refuses!

Then his mom says he is looking for a wife!(and she gives me a ring box!)

I feel like I keep attracting controlling men! Is there any signals I am sending out that says "Control me?"

I refused such a weird relationship! 

Are these warning signs of an abusive controller?


----------



## prayerbear (Sep 2, 2005)

This situation is really stressful for me. I just barely made my acquaintance with a man at my church. I have never dated him or really talked, etc.

 I asked him if he wouldnt mind my calling him on the phone, and he refuses!

Then his mom says he is looking for a wife!(and she gives me a ring box!)

I feel like I keep attracting controlling men! Is there any signals I am sending out that says "Control me?"

I refused such a weird relationship! 

Are these warning signs of an abusive controller?


----------



## Lana (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm sorry, I'm confused...who is being controlling and what (in this particular situation) constitutes prelude to abuse?


----------



## Lana (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm sorry, I'm confused...who is being controlling and what (in this particular situation) constitutes prelude to abuse?


----------



## prayerbear (Sep 3, 2005)

*for clarificatin`*

What I mean I feel controlled by a man because he wont let me talk to him but he is hinting at marriage! Also, he sits next to other men so I cant talk to them(as acquainances).
  I feel like he (the controller) is hiding something so I cant get to know him, thats why I feel controlled by this man. Also, did I mention I just barely know him?
  Its like I feel owned by this person, yet he wont talk to me. All I know is his name and age, and he would hardly tell me what he does for a living. Two paragraphs,,then marriage?
  Is something a little odd here?


----------



## prayerbear (Sep 3, 2005)

*for clarificatin`*

What I mean I feel controlled by a man because he wont let me talk to him but he is hinting at marriage! Also, he sits next to other men so I cant talk to them(as acquainances).
  I feel like he (the controller) is hiding something so I cant get to know him, thats why I feel controlled by this man. Also, did I mention I just barely know him?
  Its like I feel owned by this person, yet he wont talk to me. All I know is his name and age, and he would hardly tell me what he does for a living. Two paragraphs,,then marriage?
  Is something a little odd here?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 3, 2005)

That's actually even more confusing, miss clean. When did the subject of marriage come up if he won't let you talk to him?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 3, 2005)

That's actually even more confusing, miss clean. When did the subject of marriage come up if he won't let you talk to him?


----------

